# spell check disabled



## pshofet (May 9, 2012)

When I create a new email in Outlook Express, the SpellCheck icon on the Toolbar is greyed out, and I cannot spellcheck the email. This is Windows XP. Recently I have installed Word 2010 software and this may be the reason for the above problem.
The question is if something can be done to restore the previous function of the Oulook Express.


----------

